# [APP][INVERTED] - T.V. Listings for Android



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Wanna see what's on tv but don't wanna get blinded by a white background????.. Then THIS is the app for you!!!... lol.. A twitter follower (@Jimmydene84) asked if I'd invert it and it turned out great so I figured I'd share it with RootzWiki.. it's a signed app so it installs like a normal app... if, by chance, you already have the market version installed, you'll need to uninstall it first.. otherwise, just download and install it.. insert your zip code and choose the method for which you recieve your broadcasts... kind of a cool app....I just inverted backgrounds and text but I left the header colors the same to add a little color to it.. Enjoy!

http://bit.ly/DarkTVlistings *Inverted T.V. Listings for Android*

View attachment 1020


----------



## crazy25000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Downloading now! I love this app and this just makes it more sweeter.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

installing and a free bump comes with it!


----------

